# Home Made Swamp Cooler



## Rick (May 28, 2007)

I finally assembled and tested the swamp cooler I've been planning to add to the GH. I think it came out pretty good, and now I have to get around to installing it into the GH.

The frame is made from vinyl rain gutter components and vinyl molding.




The Glacier Core wet pad blocks are loaded into the frame. The spray bar is on top of the frame.




The water distribution system and sump.




Fans mounted and testing. The temp drops from 87 to 75F and the humidity went up from 51 to 67%.




Now time to really put it throught the paces.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 28, 2007)

That is ambitious! Good luck installing.


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2007)

Very cool; just watch for legionnaire's and clean pads.


----------



## Heather (May 29, 2007)

Neat job Rick. Looks cool and comfy!


----------



## Hien (May 29, 2007)

Americans are so good with thinking up stuff and actually make them.:clap:


----------

